# tell me your opinion



## Antagonist (Aug 28, 2021)

How much would you pay for this painting?
Format 50-60 cm.
In the first image, the work is in the daylight, and in the second - in the dark.





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




instagram.com


----------



## Mullanphy (Apr 25, 2020)

How much would I pay? Nothing. It is not subject matter I'd care to look at on any schedule nor is it painted in a style I find attractive or conducive to my wa.

That said, it is not a bad painting as abstracts go, just not for me.

If trying to decide an asking price, maybe figure out what your time is worth, add in material costs, and that would be the selling price.


----------



## william_6158 (11 mo ago)

Mullanphy said:


> How much would I pay? Nothing. It is not subject matter I'd care to look at on any schedule nor is it painted in a style I find attractive or conducive to my wa.
> 
> That said, it is not a bad painting as abstracts go, just not for me.
> 
> If trying to decide an asking price, maybe figure out what your time is worth, add in material costs, and that would be the selling price.


Work is not abstract, it is clearly representational, painted in a loose manner. It is dark in mood and will take the right person to appreciate it. Mullanphy is correct on how to price the work. It almost has the look of palette knife. I would look around at shows for similar work and don’t be upset if it evokes strong reaction in both directions. It’s very unique and I for one would have this hanging in my house.


----------

